# Missing dllcache folder & rundll32 in windows 7



## pumawear62 (May 27, 2010)

I keep getting an error message in Windows 7 that reads: Windows can not find C: Windows/system/rundll32.exe. How do I install this becuase I dont have a windows 7 cd; my labtop came with windows 7 already installed.


----------



## pumawear62 (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

Please someone help me!


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

Open an elevated command prompt then copy and paste this into it and hit enter:

```
sfc /scannow
```
That file is only supposed to be in C:\Windows\System32 anyhow. What program are you trying to run when you get this?


----------



## pumawear62 (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

When I go to start menu that click on "Change search options for files and folders" I get that error message


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

Has the command helped you at all?

If not, unsure about that because I don't have that in my start menu. I have something called Default Programs though. Is that what you mean?

Anyhow, you can try copying rundll32.exe from C:\Windows\System32 to C:\Windows\System

if the command doesn't fix it for you.

No harm in doing that as long as you choose copy and not move.


----------



## pumawear62 (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

Somewhat; but the dllcache folder in windows 7 is now missing


----------



## pumawear62 (May 27, 2010)

*Missing dllcache folder in windows 7*

I got an error message that says: Missing C:\Windows\System32 dllcache. My labtop came with windows 7 preinstalled so i dont have a cd


----------



## pumawear62 (May 27, 2010)

*re: Missing dllcache folder & rundll32 in windows 7*

Please tell me how to fix this


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, unlike Vista, 7 has the Recovery Enviroment built in, so at boot tap the F8 key to enter safe mode. Select "repair your computer " and run the startup repair option.


----------

